# Please help with OEM head unit



## djR1SpecV (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a in dash 6 cd changer (part of the Rockford Audio Package) which I removed to make way for an Omnifi; the installation was successful... sort of.

The problem I have is that I'm using the 8 pin din connector form the back of the head unit to feed signal from the DMP1. I figured out the pin out layout and got the left/right signal done. 

This is the diagram I'm working with 









Pin # 2 (two) is the problem... What signal should I send to this pin so that the Head unit registers that there is something (cd changer, etc.) connected there allowing AUX to be selected? The omnify doesn't have a remote wire.

Please do not recomend an FM Modulator, a new/different head unit, etc.

Thanks -RD-


----------



## djR1SpecV (Dec 1, 2005)

Made a mistake,Its not Pin 2 I'm trying to feed, is Pin # 1 (one)

So please disregard pin two...

Help!


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

I will have one of my techs advise me on this if you can provide the following:

VIN
YR-MAKE-MODEL

Thanks.


----------



## djR1SpecV (Dec 1, 2005)

NissanWarranty said:


> I will have one of my techs advise me on this if you can provide the following:
> 
> VIN
> YR-MAKE-MODEL
> ...


2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V

Thank you!


----------

